
Ask: Is your side project definition override with the work that you do at job? - kchauhan
I am crm developer. I want to develop small fun crm project. But, I am also develop crm at my job also? Does this make problem in anyway?
======
nickbeukema
It really depends on the company you work for. Are they a private company,
selling the CRM you work on? Regardless, I suggest talking with your company
about working on the side. Believe me, it's worth keeping it all out in the
open (Unless you want to compete with them, then figure out what code belongs
to them), there have been horror stories about companies slurping up any work
their devs do on the side, because of some verbiage on your agreement with
them.

Talk through with your company and find where the line is drawn, that will be
your best bet.

~~~
kchauhan
Is it possible if I do customization of opensource CRM ? Then I need
permission ?

